# First 2007 babies and a deer........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a small sneak peak of my first two babies for this year. One hatched late last night, (I found it about 9:00 PM) and the other hatched this morning. Still a little chilly, so although Mom would have let me, I didn't want to uncover them to take a picture. Guess this is thier backside, but cute anyway. The other pic is of a baby deer that comes to our yard about 3 times a day to clean up the seed that's scattered on the ground for the BIRDS. She thinks it's for her though. She's become pretty comfortable with me around and will stand and just watch me walk to the lofts. Her Mom though takes off every time I go out. The baby and Mom have been coming around since the little one still had it's spots.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the first arrivals! Great pictures of the deer and the little pijjie fanny.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new ONES!

What a wonderful looking place you have - no wonder the deer come around!!

Will sure look forward to updates!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Stop trying to cheat. It's still 2006. You still have a few days til 2007. 
Daryl
P.S cute cheeky buns.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Renee on the hatching of your little ones!

Great photos of the deer, how nice to have these two visiting your garden.

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Congratulations on your 2007hatchlings  , that is a wonderful closeup picture of the babies under mom.

I love the pictures of the deer, how lucky you are to be able to enjoy them in their natural habitat. I'm sure you cherish those moments being close to them, as they are usually so scared around here.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Boy! Babies, finally!. Cute little butt.

You are so lucky to have the mama and baby deer that close. Wish we had them come up. Well, we do, but not like that. Most of the time they are just seen trying to cross our busy road. A few weeks ago one was killed directly in front of our house. It was so touching. Lewis saw our neighbor go to it and caress it for awhile. There is supposed to be an albino that hangs around but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh Boy! Babies, finally!. Cute little butt.
> 
> You are so lucky to have the mama and baby deer that close. Wish we had them come up. Well, we do, but not like that. Most of the time they are just seen trying to cross our busy road. A few weeks ago one was killed directly in front of our house. It was so touching. Lewis saw our neighbor go to it and caress it for awhile. There is supposed to be an albino that hangs around but I haven't seen it yet.


Do deer usually just have one baby? This momma showed up a couple of days with two babies. One was a little smaller than the other, but not by much. Then she started coming with just the one baby. We never saw the other one again. 
Yes.......the babies are coming. As far as I can tell, all six have hatched today. More to come tomorrow...............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I don't know how many babies deer have but most of the rehabbers I know who raise the orphans always mention just one.

And, I am not, I repeat, NOT going to say I'm jealous of all those babies... but I know they are soooo cute.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That looks like it is right out of one of my dreams. I envy the people that are surrounded by wooded areas. 

Cute little nose on that "new hatch" Renee.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> Stop trying to cheat. It's still 2006. You still have a few days til 2007.
> Daryl
> P.S cute cheeky buns.


As long as you don't band them before 2007, it's legal........ I've never understood that stupid rule anyway......the new bands aren't mailed out until late Dec every year, so even if you banded a baby the day you got them in the mail, you're only talking a week. But rules are rules.........we're going to pick up our bands next week. I'll be banding babies starting Jan.4th or so.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather said:


> Cute little nose on that "new hatch" Renee.
> 
> Feather



Feather, you tickle me. I'll agree it is a cute "nose".


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Feather, you tickle me. I'll agree it is a cute "nose".


Oh you guys..........LOL
Can't tell if it's a "smiley" nose or a "frowny" nose...........have to pay more attention when I get these "butt" shots...........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Do deer usually just have one baby? This momma showed up a couple of days with two babies. One was a little smaller than the other, but not by much. Then she started coming with just the one baby. We never saw the other one again.
> Yes.......the babies are coming. As far as I can tell, all six have hatched today. More to come tomorrow...............


What cute pictures!! Deer usually have one baby but occasionally will have twins. Indians many years ago believed that seeing a doe with twins in the spring was a sign of good luck for the year and a sign of good weather and good hunting! (Not that any of us are worried about hunting.  )


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

Congratulations on the new babies.....

Love the pictures of the deer...they are such beautiful animals.

Linda


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

On our 35 acres when we lived in Wyoming with 150acres of State Land attached we had many White Tail Deer (as yours are in Pic.), Mule Deer, & Antelope. Our White Tails had mostly Twins, Mule Deer I'd say was about 50% twins, & Antelope seemed to always have twins.. they were the Good Times. Thanks for the Pictures.... Happy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I don't know how many babies deer have but most of the rehabbers I know who raise the orphans always mention just one.
> 
> And, I am not, I repeat, NOT going to say I'm jealous of all those babies... but I know they are soooo cute.


You tickle me too, Maggie!

Feather


----------

